# I've Got A Pink One !



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just arrived 30 Citizen Bullheads including a few unusual pink dialed ones.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

That's really nice









I would no problem wearing that


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

One for the 710 me thinks


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Why?Nothing wrong with pink dials,Rolex call the salmon









As long as you do not pair it up with a pink strap all should be ok









Jason,do not say a word


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2004)

Roy

That's a pretty nice looking watch.









Kind of like a "Paul Newman" Citizen.

How much?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

30????? I thought these watches were quite rare







?

Have you managed to get any hexagonal cased ones? I like these Citizens better than the Seiko equivalent







Not sure about the salmon/pink dial though


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> 30????? I thought these watches were quite rare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 They are rare in this condition, I bought out a collectors collection.









Only one hex case and it is not for sale. Sorry.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

No problem about the hex case. What other dial colours have you managed to get and any idea of price yet?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Not decided on price yet but it will be reasonable.

I have Pink, Blue , Green Silver and Gold dials.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That is pink! Salmon is completley different!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

neil said:


> Roy
> 
> That's a pretty nice looking watch.
> 
> ...


 Due to it's rarety the Pink one is Â£120, there is now only one left for sale.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

If no one buys a pink dial,I will buy one


----------



## seiko6139 (Aug 25, 2003)

Roy,

I may well buy one or two of those for myself, a blue dial and a silver dial would be nice









Ian


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Only two blue ones now left Ian,


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Pg how is Salmon different?What colour is Salmon flesh?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

err.... salmon!

Ask Griff if his Seiko is pink! I bet he says no it's salmon.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I like pink.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Salmon is dark pink.

Me and Griff always disagree about dial colour


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

It's really quite simple:

If you own a watch with this coloured dial --- it's Salmon

If you don't --- it's Pink









Cheers

Paul


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Good answer Paul,spot on


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I see Roy has sold the rare Pink one....

...but if anyone want's to _make_ a Pink one...here is the dial --> PINK.

Cheers

Paul


----------

